# New To Rv'ing



## 2009 23RS (Jun 20, 2008)

Well today I just bought my first RV. I bought a 2009 23RS. Awesome trailer. Can't wait to try it out, so we're going out this weekend on it's maiden voyage.

I live in Canada, (Kamloops, BC) and work at the local Cat dealer (Mining Equipment Sales). With all the stress at work I found I never got to "de-stress" and spend some time with my family on the weekends. So I bought the 23RS and decided to camp on the week ends. As a kid I camped all the time, but after university work and family took over.

I love the Outback trailers. When I researched various manufacturers and models, the Outback seemed to have the best reputation. The trailer won my wife and I over after the first time we saw it.

Cam

2006 F150 FX4 5.4L V8
2009 Outback 23RS


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi 2009 23rs









WELCOME AND CONGRATS!! 

Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

You will have just as much fun as when you were a kid. Enjoy and welcome. Don't forget the photos.








Brain


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Congrats on your new Outback and Welcome to Outbackers. Let the relaxation begin. Have fun.

Brad


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Congrats on the new purchase.....we love our 23RS.

Cristy


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*CONGRATS AND WELCOME !!!*


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats and welcome to the forum!


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Welcome fellow canuck... Congrats on the new trailer, you cant go wrong with the Outbacks.

Kos


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Congratulations on your Outback purchase. I think a lot of wives have made the decision for the men based on the interior look of the trailer. Most girls love it.
Make sure to start a log book for your trailer...it is great to remember where and what time of year you went somewhere, how long you stayed and what site number it was... Also, we keep track of miles driven (just so we know how our tires are doing).

We are not too too far away in North Idaho...Maybe we will meet at a Northwest rally sometime.

Have fun making camping memories!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers! Glad to have you here!!


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Congrats on the new TT and WELCOME TO OUTBACKERS










Bob


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations on the new OB, and welcome!









You have the right idea, go out and use it.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Glad you found us! Enjoy!


----------



## 2009 23RS (Jun 20, 2008)

First trip was awesome!

We went for 3 days to Scotch Creek, a provincial park on the Shushap Lakes. I'll post pictures when I get them off the camera. My wife loved it, and my oldest boy (who's 3) said that it was the "best day of ...days."


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Glad you had a great time!
Congrats on a successful maiden voyage.

Looking forward to your photos


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers!!!!

....and welcome home!


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Hi there, what a glorious place to begin your Outbacking adventure. We have been to the provincial park many times in the past eleven years, beginning with our first little pop up. It is so beautiful there. My husband has kayaked the lake and continues to want our family to rent one of the houseboats for a reunion. Paul Lake, which is even closer to you, is a very nice park too. We are in your neck of the woods every year the beginning of July. This year we will be in Grand Forks and Radium Hot Springs as well as several places in Alberta. You will love your little home on wheels. I can guarantee that. And this website is a wonderful place to find new friends. Jodi & Dean


----------



## Bill and Teresa Pearce (Jun 15, 2008)

2009 23RS said:


> First trip was awesome!
> 
> We went for 3 days to Scotch Creek, a provincial park on the Shushap Lakes. I'll post pictures when I get them off the camera. My wife loved it, and my oldest boy (who's 3) said that it was the "best day of ...days."


Congratulations on the new Outback! What a great place to visit. I started going to Scotch Creek in the '70's as a kid and have been taking my family back every summer. Everyone is looking forward to our two weeks out there in late July and earlu August. It will be our first trip there with our new Outback (purchased last fall). We've been out three times so far this year and we think we have the trailer sorted out now. My brother has the 23RS and really enjoys it.


----------



## 2009 23RS (Jun 20, 2008)

How do I post pictures?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

2009 23RS said:


> How do I post pictures?


PM sent


----------



## 2009 23RS (Jun 20, 2008)

OK. Thanks for the PM. Great Service !




































This was at the Shuswap. Very lush, lots of cedar. Private campsites, quite large (I thought).


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Now wasn't that easy??
If anyone needs help posting photos, please send me a pm. I have a very simple 4 step process









Beautiful photos! That is a lovely campground


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Congratulations on the new Outback, and the best model too







You live in such a beautiful Providence, growing up in Spokane we use to vacation in BC every year until I was maybe 10 years old and still remember it so well. We always rented a cabin on a lake called Horse lake, the fishing was outstanding and there was never a dull moment. Have lots of fun in the new trailer and post here often.


----------

